# I really want......



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I totally think you should but thats just my opinion . Do what you are comfortable with but usually.when you go from one cut to another 'extreme' (New) trim, chances are you might not like it at first because it is awkward in the beginning bc you're not used to seeing your beloved baby in such a different hair cut  but the good news is that hair will grow back haha. 

If you do end up doing a more poodley cut, I hope you'll post it here!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you definitely should try a new trim! If you don't like it, you can always cut it off or grow it out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about. When I first got Bug, he was 5 months old and other than FFT, he had a full coat. I kept it long and fluffy for quite a while because I loved the fluff. It gets sooooo hot here in Texas, though, I finally started a (butchered) CC on him to help keep him cooler. Now, I get to pet his little nekkid bum and the skin is so soft and smooth. 

Molly is one of my favorites here and I LOVE her fluff. I am guessing it gets warm where you are, though, so maybe a clip wouldn't be a bad idea. I do think she's stunning all fluffy and feminine, but do what you need to do for you and her. 

Whatever you do, post lots more pictures of her. Please.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I took the plunge and gave Dusty a major haircut today!!! Not quite finished but he has been an angel on the table ALL afternoon so I quit for the time being and I'll finish later this evening or in the am. 

His hair was about 4 inches at the shortest point (except of course F/F/T which I keep trimmed) so I started with an andis E comb over a 40...I liked that but it looked like it was already half grown out, so I'd have to do it too often...so I kept dropping down a little at a time until I landed on an 1/4 comb (17mm). I left his legs long at the moment...I'll tackle them later but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the way his body looks and his coat feels now that it is shorter...he seems to be liking it too.

Go For it!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I vote to keep the fluff! She is absolutely a little Diva! I just adore her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not going to venture an opinion here.:noidea: (So rare for me, huh?) Molly's sweet face and her perpetually painted toenails are enough to keep me happy, so I'm fine with whatever you do, or don't do, as the case may be. Okay, that is a BIG FAT LIE!:argh: I think she'd look dandy in a Scandi! Or maybe a modified Conti, no rosettes. Of course she looks 'fluffily' perfect just as she is. So you can't go wrong. But you can go crazy wondering what she might look like and if you'd be disappointed to see her less fluff-o-lious for a time. :ahhhhh:I say just let the spirit move you, let it groove you, and if you're so inclined pick up the scissors and go for it, snip away!! If not, just keep that glorious hair brushed and her tiara shiny! I will be checking back frequently to see what's happens.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well one thing is, she has such a great, thick coat--she'd look lovely in a CC or a Scandi! Not every dog does! So you could always try something out and then let it grow in again if you don't like it


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's time (; or she'll turn into a shapeless cotton ball.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

When you feel not confused about a change then that's the time to do it....She is so pretty now, but remember that you can grow it back, when you are ready!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes! Yes! You must clip her for the summer! She will look beautiful! Do you remember when you didn't want to shave her face, now you love it.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

She is so pretty and I'd venture to guess a might bit spoiled 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think it's time (; or she'll turn into a shapeless cotton ball.


 Hehehe!..................................................You are soooooo right!
She is so fluffy she looks obese and short-legged! :marchmellow::marchmellow::marchmellow:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

sulamk said:


> Yes! Yes! You must clip her for the summer! She will look beautiful! Do you remember when you didn't want to shave her face, now you love it.


Baby steps.........itty bitty baby steps !!!!! Hey I thought I did good with just face and feet . I even let the groomer take a couple of inches off last groom but there is still about 3 inches to go! hahaha!!!! Maybe............


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

did your groomer ever get back to you on if she thought she could do the scandi or not?


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm loving the fluff! Her fur looks luxurious, and it suits her.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I really like her fluffy look. I'll probably keep Feather fluffy till her coat change


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

I think she's perfect just the way she is, what a little princess! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I also think she's gorgeous as she is, but I suppose a little shorter for summer would be nice? I love how fluffy she is though!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> did your groomer ever get back to you on if she thought she could do the scandi or not?


I actually found a REAL poodle groomer who knows more than pet clips! She will hand scissor! I am going to make an appt in about 2weeks to have a Scandi done I think! It's pricey-$75.-100. but I really want to do it! So stay tuned! LOL!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I actually found a REAL poodle groomer who knows more than pet clips! She will hand scissor! I am going to make an appt in about 2weeks to have a Scandi done I think! It's pricey-$75.-100. but I really want to do it! So stay tuned! LOL!


You just made my dream come true!! *Molly + poodle groomer + Scandi= *:adore:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heh, I have a sneaking suspicion that once you've seen what a real poodle specialist can do, you're going to be hooked -- hard! :smile:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I started Bug in a home done Scandi as I was trying to come up with the courage to do the CC. And, I had to slowly introduce my daughter to the idea of a CC - she was fully convinced she hated fru-fru poodle cuts. 

She and I like it so much now (Bug's CC) that she did a modified one on her shih tzu. He looks adorable in it, too. I think her little dog likes his new do, too. You'll LOVE her in her new style, and I know she will, too. Nothing like little nekked bums! lol


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love her the way she is, but just a little off would be fine. I would not go full poodle with her. I think she would look like a very badly breed purebred poodle if you do. The way she is now, everyone knows she is not a purebred poodle and that is what I would prefer. She is very cute, don't know how you could improve on her at all...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the way she looks now! she is precious! but hair grows back. I felt bad having to shave Apollo all the way down, and actually shaved Lou before all the way down, but it has grown back a lot already. So, it might be fun! If you think you will have fun with it, she may actually be more comfortable in warm weather with a little less hair! 
Example pictures of how much we shaved and Lou's hair that has grown back fast.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just want to run my fingers through all that glorious hair before you cut it off. I think though, that you might have fun trying the Scandi. If you don't love it, you can try something different next time. She sure is pretty no matter what you do.


----------

